# illustrator cs 11.0.0 in OSX 10.4.2...delay in 'new document' window



## lsalgueiro (Oct 13, 2005)

hi everyone,

i just got a new powerbook with 10.4.2 and installed my copy of creative suite and now, everytime i open illustrator and create a new document, it takes a long time (even the beach ball appears!) to open that window that allows you to chose size, units etc! before i had the same illustrator but running in osx 10.3.something and it was fine. i tried installing the update from the adobe site and still doesnt make any difference, and even unistalled the whole suite and reinstalled it again...

anyone has this problem? or know how to fix it? thanks, any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Lars Nilsson (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Isalgueiro

I got kind of the same problem. Isllustrator CS used to run perfectly on my powerbook, but suddenly new/open/save is extremely slow! It takes like 2 min to open a normal ai document. 

I don't remember doing any installations or other things that might effect the system, it just happened out of the blue..

Did you find a solution?

(Powerbook 1.67, osx 10.3.9)


----------



## ergo proxy (Aug 13, 2006)

Problematic fonts would be my guess. Don't forget to repair permissions.
Another thing to try - create a new user, log in as the new user and 
see if you have the same problem


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 14, 2006)

Update your Tiger installation (System Preferences/Software Update).

Search for "illustrator" and move .pref and .plist files to desktop and restart the program.


----------

